# clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid



## kingschanic (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello everyone, I'm new to audi's ,and I look foward to learning mo !
Problem: leak(s) at hydraulic fluid resevoir, changed original "pump to resevoir hose" (suction hose), but I still am losing a lot of fluid.
I can't seem to find the leak, HELP !!








Any advice much appreciated !


----------



## kingschanic (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (kingschanic)*

oops ! 1989 Quattro 200 turbo 10 valve


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (kingschanic)*

i can't say for sure what your problem is, but i'm leaning towards the pump itself. the seals often go inside, so if you fancy yourself a deft hand with the wrenches, go to the dealer and order the following parts kit:
026 198 049B
HTH!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (the_mad_bastard)*

The hydraulic system on a typ44 is so weak that ANY of its components is equally likely to be the culprit. The rack, the pump, the reservoir, the bomb, and even the hoses themselves are all very common sources of leaks. 
If you can't track down the leak on youtr own, then you definetly can't repair it. Enlist the help of a reputable local shop. If the rack turns out to be the problem, then source a good rebuilt one from Jorgen Automotive


----------



## mrdub27 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (billzcat1)*

Have a look when the car is running and see if you see the leak.. I had one on my passat from the cluth hard line that has a flex line attached to it and i was stumped till i saw it squirt out from having a friend hit the clutch for me








You can pull the pedal up by hand then push it again.. I don't know about your car but my 87 5sQ uses brake fluid for the clutch not hydraulic fluid and the leak you might not be able to find if it's the line inside the car by the steering column.. the carpet could be oily tho under the pedals..good luck..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (mrdub27)*

C sticking to the floor is commonly a sign of a failing clutch slave and/or master cylinder...do yourself a favor, change both at the same time...ask me how I know...


----------



## mattgross (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: clutch sticks to floor/ losing expensive hydraulic fluid (kingschanic)*

have you fixed the problem yet? and if so what did you do.


----------

